# "Hood Open" Displayed on DIC



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hood latch switch has failed.....only available as a complete assembly.

Not common but seems to be a weak spot....all manufacturers....IMO could have come up with better weather sealing.

Rob


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> Hood latch switch has failed.....only available as a complete assembly.
> 
> Not common but seems to be a weak spot....all manufacturers....IMO could have come up with better weather sealing.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob! I figured as much. Glad I still have 1,700 km left on the b2b warranty!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

